# kein Tomcat Server Adapter in Eclipse 3.5



## simon.void (16. Aug 2009)

ich will bei einem "dynamic web project" in Eclipse 3.5 einen Server hinzufügen, leider finde ich keinen passenden Serveradapter für Tomcat(6). Wie komme ich an den ran?


----------



## musiKk (16. Aug 2009)

Klick...
Tipp: Die beste Lösung ist irgendwo in den Top20.


----------



## simon.void (16. Aug 2009)

Danke musiKk,
die erste Googleseite verlinkt auf verschiedene Seiten, die das selbe Gespräch beinhalten, wo das Problem in der Tat geklärt wird (Nabble - Tomcat - User - Tomcat Adapter for Eclipse 3.5 Galileo?).
Only for the record: Ich hatte schon Google verwendet, bevor ich das Problem hier gepostet habe. Nur hatte ich zusätlich noch die Begriffe "Server" und "Adapter" in verschiedenen Kombinationen und da ist nichts bei raus gekommen.


----------



## JanHH (16. Aug 2009)

Also bei mir konnte ich in Eclipse 3.5 auf Anhieb den Tomcat als Server auswählen. Hab allerdings auch die EE-Version runtergeladen.


----------



## simon.void (17. Aug 2009)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Also bei mir konnte ich in Eclipse 3.5 auf Anhieb den Tomcat als Server auswählen. Hab allerdings auch die EE-Version runtergeladen.


Ich hatte nur die Java-Entwickler-Version und habe nicht die "JST Server Adapters" installiert. Laut dem oben verlinkten Thread macht(e) es dabei einen Unterschied, ob man diese über die Galileo-Seite oder über die WebToolsProject-Updateseite installiert. Bei mir gab es allerdings einen Zugriffsfehler bei der WebToolsProject-Updateseite, aber die Galileoseite hat inzwischen zwei "JST Server Adapters"-Einträge. Ich habe beide installiert und danach hatte ich den Tomcat-Adapter.


----------



## musiKk (17. Aug 2009)

Hach ja... wenn das mit dem Geronimo Adapter nur genauso einfach zu lösen wäre. Da muss man noch manuell irgendwelche Plugins in den Ordner schmeißen und auch dann krieg ich einfach irgendwelche NPEs, wenn Eclipse startet...


----------



## simon.void (17. Aug 2009)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Da muss man noch manuell irgendwelche Plugins in den Ordner schmeißen...


bis du mit dem "manuell" sicher? Oben in meinen beiden Bildern sieht man eigentlich, dass der Klick auf "Add additional Server Adapter" auch zum Geronimo-Adapter führt.


----------



## musiKk (17. Aug 2009)

simon.void hat gesagt.:


> bis du mit dem "manuell" sicher? Oben in meinen beiden Bildern sieht man eigentlich, dass der Klick auf "Add additional Server Adapter" auch zum Geronimo-Adapter führt.



Dann versuch mal, ihn zu installieren. 
Aber ist ja am Thema vorbei. Ist nur generelles Rumgeheule, weil ich sowas frustrierend finde.


----------

